# DIY Brine Maker Plans?



## Juice Induced (Jun 29, 2010)

*I'm looking for detailed plans for making a DIY brine maker. I'm hoping to find plans for a brine maker capable of holding 1 ton of salt and producing 850+/- gallons of 23.3% sodium chloride brine at a time. Ideally, said brine maker could be constructed for less than $3,000.00 using parts that are readily available. I would also like to have some reliability data on said unit as well. I would greatly appreciate any help that you can provide. Thank you!*


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm currently selling a small unit that I have built, used ,tested, and improved. It's design is very efficient and has made 6,000+ gallons flawlessly. I currently have plans to make a 1000+ gallon (net 800 gallon) brinemaker, to be loaded with a small skidsteer,(5' bucket).. My intentions are to easily make 10,000 gallons per season, selling approx 3,000 gallons and using the rest myself. This unit does not need to be dumped, due to left over spoils. It dissolves all salt put in it. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=101639
Leave me a phone number and I'll give you a call.


----------



## Juice Induced (Jun 29, 2010)

*Extremely Nice Unit!*

Kubota 8540,

Extremely nice unit! I definitely like your thinking when it comes to simplicity and ingenuity. I appreciate you posting your unit. It's guys like you who further the technology to much higher levels. I doubt that anyone will be able to match your unit when it comes to price, design, and reliability. Great job! 

:waving: Beet JUICE INDUCED


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Juice Induced (Jun 29, 2010)

It looks to me like everyone is very impressed! I wonder how long it will be until the orders start coming in?


----------

